# New to the 200 10V Turbo



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

About to pick up a 10V Turbo Avant. Only thing wrong is the power steering pump which leaks. 
First of all, is that an easy part to find and replace?
How much of a bigger turbo can be put into this and still not blow the motor up?
Maintenance is high? Or just parts are hard to find?
Any other comments, suggestions, etc . . . Welcome.
Thanks


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New to the 200 10V Turbo (NYCGTM)*

Steering pump ebay could work not sure of the quality of the pumps. Make sure to always use pentosin hydraulic fluid chf 11s not p/s fluid not atf.
Bigger turbo means you need more fuel you can go a little bigger with a chip and a bigger IC helps too one from a 200 20v is nice fit as it single pass not the crappy dual pass stock unit. I'd first get a chip install a BPV and maybe upgrade the intercooler. Is your 200 a MC1 single knock sensor or MC2 lower compression dual knock sensor? For chip I highly recommend Ben Swann http://www.gtquattro.com/qlcc.html If you need any help let me know I'm on here from time to time more regularly on http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB2/index.php
http://www.justfourrings.com/index.php
Link pentosin http://www.germanautoparts.com...tosin



_Modified by yodasfro at 6:50 PM 12-19-2008_


----------

